# Capped Pair



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 5, 2013)

A Classic Traditional in Black Enamel done in red acrylic, sanded to 400, then used scotch brite followed by MM, and polished withHut Ultra Gloss .

A Traditional Elite in gunmetal wrapped by BAB. Sanded to 400, scotch brite polished, and finished with BLO /CA , finished with Hut Ultra Bright polish.

[attachment=19802]

[attachment=19803]


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2013)

Very Nicely Done!! I like those Classics. Done a few in fountain pens that have gone over good!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice looking pens. Good photos too. Did someone get a new camera ?


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 5, 2013)

I keep thinkin' I'm gonna order a few fountain kits to try....still thinkin' I might. :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 5, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Very nice looking pens. Good photos too. Did someone get a new camera ?



I guess I finally messed with the old camera enough to un-do whatever the grandkids did to it. :thanx:


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Very nice looking pens. Good photos too. Did someone get a new camera ?



Yeah my thoughts also. I've seen some of his other photos
:teethlaugh:


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice looking pens. Good photos too. Did someone get a new camera ?
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Seen AND repaired. :rotflmao3:


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> > hobbit-hut said:
> ...



Was it better?


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> AXEMAN58 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildthings said:
> ...



They were alot better, problem is my computer (or its' operator) had a brain freeze or something and now they're gone.


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice!!! They look fantastic. Great fit and finish.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice choice of kit to really show off the BAB!
Top notch finish too.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 6, 2013)

Terry I really like the red pen. Looks very good. Now I am gonna have to take photography lessons from you too.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Terry I really like the red pen. Looks very good. Now I am gonna have to take photography lessons from you too.



You'll have to wait till I figure it out.."even a blind squirrel will find a nut occasionally". That's me. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Nice choice of kit to really show off the BAB!
> Top notch finish too.
> Well done.
> 
> Les



Thanks, means a lot coming from the undisputed king of pen finishers. :hatsoff: :hatsoff:


----------

